# Is one loco enough for 10 passenger cars?



## Sunsanvil (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm thinking of sinking what is for me a lot of money into an F40PH-2D and a "The Canadian" 10 car set, but I'm starting to wonder if the loco will even be able to pull that many cars, especially up a 2% grade.

I couldn't find many reviews of Rapido N scale locos (especially ones not made by dealers). I did come across this old one of an FL9 and thats what got me worried: They talk about its pull being equivalent to only 7 passenger cars!

Any thoughts from you experienced hands out there would be much appreciated. Again, this is for me a lot of money and I really dont want to wait a year and find out I don't have a practical ensemble.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

MY guess and only a guess is no. Your going to need at least two locos to pull 10 standard passenger cars up a 2% grade.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

My locomotives have no problem pulling that many coaches up a 2%+ grade, but all of my locomotives have traction tires.

Ten coaches on my layout looks ridiculous though and I limit trains to five or six max.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

If you Google “The Canadian”, you will see that the train almost always had more than one locomotive pulling it....


----------



## Sunsanvil (Jan 25, 2017)

Old_Hobo said:


> If you Google “The Canadian”, you will see that the train almost always had more than one locomotive pulling it....


Indeed, but this is less of an accuracy question and more of a "I cant afford two" sort of thing.  I guess the bottom line is that if it cant pull all 10, I'll just have to leave 2 or 3 coaches in the yard.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Sounds like a plan.....


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

There's always the possibility you might find another loco on sale at a store or online or from a collector at some date in the future. Till then, rotate your cars so all of them get some wear equally.


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

I have the Kato CB&Q Silver Streak Zephyr set, which consists of a single EMD E5A unit and five passenger cars.

The single unit will pull all five cars just fine on the flat, but when I run it on the viaduct loop, it barely gets up the incline.

I finally decided to take one car out, and it pulls the viaduct OK.

Kato Silver Streak Zephyr -- N-Scale Silver Streak Zephyr 6 Unit Set and individual locomotives: Now up for pre-order! - KATO USA : Precision Railroad Models


----------



## wabbidwabbit (Aug 11, 2020)

I have both the E5A and an F40 and the E5 is much more powerful and bigger.
I think a lot depends on how well the cars roll.


----------



## Railtunes (Jun 19, 2012)

I got the 10-car Canadian and the 3-car add-on set. I put it on a friend's layout ('cause my little branchline isn't long enough for the whole train!) and put my Rapido "Draper Taper" 8-40CM on the point. It walked away with the whole train - no slipping at all - on a Kato Unitrack layout with 12- and 15-inch radius curves. One engine for the whole train. However, it was a totally flat layout, so I don't know if a 2% grade would have stalled it out.
I guess it's a matter of which single engine you choose. I'd think a large Kato, Atlas or BLI 6-axle engine would also work. You didn't mention which vintage Canadian you got (CPR or VIA), but you should be able to find a properly painted prototype engine that will do the job singlehanded!
- Railtunes


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It would probably be a big help toward your lone loco pulling
a number of cars if you made certain that all cars had easy
rolling metal wheels.

Don


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I’m patiently waiting for Rapido’s FP9A’s to come out, they are in production now....supposed to be third quarter this year, so hopefully in the next 3 months….

I’m going to run my Canadian with 2 FP9A’s….that’s what the Canadian was actually pulled with…..hopefully, they will eventually do a B unit….


----------



## Railtunes (Jun 19, 2012)

Old_Hobo said:


> I’m patiently waiting for Rapido’s FP9A’s to come out, they are in production now....supposed to be third quarter this year, so hopefully in the next 3 months….
> 
> I’m going to run my Canadian with 2 FP9A’s….that’s what the Canadian was actually pulled with…..hopefully, they will eventually do a B unit….
> 
> ...


Rapido may not make the B units, but Intermountain did make F9B units in both CPR block lettering and Action Red versions. These are the correct prototype: CPR did not have FP9Bs. These are quite nice models and come as DC models that can be DCC'ed, if you want to, which would allow you to speed match the units. 
These models aren't currently in stock at Intermountain, but you may be able to find them on ebay or from some dealers, especially in Canada.







The CPR original block version is Intermountain 69790 and was available in 4 road numbers.
If you ordered the Rapido CPR maroon and grey script version, you can still put a block lettering B unit between the two A units. I have photos with this arrangement on the Canadian. 







The Action Red version is Intermountain 69789 with 3 road numbers made.
- Railtunes


----------



## Railtunes (Jun 19, 2012)

DonR said:


> It would probably be a big help toward your lone loco pulling
> a number of cars if you made certain that all cars had easy
> rolling metal wheels.
> 
> Don


The Rapido cars are pretty free rolling with the axle end cones running in dimpelled metal frames. Since the cars come with lighting, these are used as power pickups, so there is a bit more drag than you might find in trucks with plastic frames. However, it is possible to S-L-I-G-H-T-L-Y tweak those metal pieces to get a somewhat freer running wheelset. Just be careful with all that fabulous underside detail?
- Railtunes


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I


Railtunes said:


> Rapido may not make the B units, but Intermountain did make F9B units in both CPR block lettering and Action Red versions. These are the correct prototype: CPR did not have FP9Bs. These are quite nice models and come as DC models that can be DCC'ed, if you want to, which would allow you to speed match the units.
> These models aren't currently in stock at Intermountain, but you may be able to find them on ebay or from some dealers, especially in Canada.
> View attachment 561577
> The CPR original block version is Intermountain 69790 and was available in 4 road numbers.
> ...


I agree, the Intermountain F9B’s are very nice…..but I’ve had no luck finding any…..🙁


----------

